# Original Series 1 Fate



## ClickMaster (Jan 27, 2006)

I've got two Series 2 TiVos -- a 200 hour AT&T that TiVo throws a fit about every time I have to call in (I didn't hack it, I bought it that way from DigitalResearch.TV, now defunct) and a TiVo-branded 80-hour. I also have one of the original 14-hour Phillips Series 1 units.

I've been thinking about upgrading all of them, but have some questions I hope you guys can answer:

I keep seeing something about a 137GB limit per dirve, but I thought the AT&T drive was bigger than that when I bought it (haven't looked yet); is that limit old info?
I presume there is room in all three for dual drives (all currently single), but does the OS have to be on both or do they function as a RAID or what?
Would it be better to eBay the Series 1, then use the money to buy a used Series II and bigger HD for it?
If I do the latter, does my lifetime subscription stay with me or go with the old Series 1?
Sorry about the laundry list, but thought that might be less complicated than individual messages, since they are kinda tied together.

Thanks,
J.R.


----------



## funtoupgrade (Mar 15, 2005)

Lifetime subs stay with unit not subscriber. Open up the series twos and see if the manufacturer has provided room for a second drive. My rule of thumb is if they provided room with a bracket then the power supply is big enough to handle it, if not then why risk a problem (though many forum users have bought custom brackets and stuck two drives in with supposedly no problems). With big drives so cheap (if you watch for a sale/rebate) why not just replace the small one with a bigger one?

With two drives in one unit they both need to have the TiVo software installed, though it is pretty simple to just add one to an existing working single unit using MFStools.

The 137GB limit can be dealt with by the latest TiVo software, but on most series ones you run the copykern command to get around this since TiVo has no interest in upgrading software on old machines.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

In the real world, the 137GB limit is based on 4.x and lower software, which can be hacked to add LBA48. Software versions 5.x and above (and the HR10-250) have stock LBA48 kernels, which lets you use large drives , even on systems that came with 3.x or 4.x.


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

In case the OP is still reading this I wanted to say my S1 is working just fine with 700gb of storage. 500gb A drive and 200gb B drive.


----------

